# Cool Breeze RR



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

I just got back from the Cool Breeze Century. I rode with a guy named John who I met about a year ago doing trail work in the Angeles. This was his first century in about 10 years. He is a regular rider but he doesn't get out on long rides.

We left Pasadena at 5:00AM for Ventura. We registered on site and hit the road at something like 6:50AM, the official start was at 6:30AM.

The air was cool and the wind was light out of the north (meaning it was blowing south). We set a blistering pace and pasted tons of people from the 6:30AM start. The ride was along the coast for the first 15 miles then it headed into the rolling hillside. After the first SAG we rode on Mountain Ave. This was a really cool street. Some good hills in the beginning but after that it was twisty rolling hills. Really fun stuff.

The rest of the ride as really nice and very well supported. Even had some hot biker chicks out there today:thumbsup: 

Unfortunately we were riding behind three guys up a hill when one of the hit the wheel of the guy in front of him. A no big deal slow speed crash, but he broke his finger in the fall. Looked really painful.

Total ride time was 5:59 minutes with an average speed of 16.9 MPH. Both are new records for me, but barely. My previous record was 5:59 minutes for 100 miles this was 102, and my previous best average was 16.7 or 16.8. But hey I'll take was I can get.


----------



## stevo4 (Jun 25, 2007)

Good job. How long did you spend at each rest stop? And did you have any head wind at all on this one?

Stevo


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Depends on the stop. I decided to make myself a sandwich at the lunch stop and have a respectable meal as an experiment. I normally don't eat much on these things and wanted to see how I liked it. It worked well. Having all the calories and carbs was nice. Plus the event was so well organized it was really relaxing. There was a nice lady bringing extras and taking our finished plates from us.

Regarding headwinds, there really wasn't much at all. Mainly more of a tailwind. The stretch along the 101 and bike path just before Ventura was really fast. Even after riding 90 miles I was able to clip along at about 20-22 miles an hour with the tail wind.


----------



## stevo4 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am finding that during our training rides, when we stop for a while, its hard for me to get back the momentum. I guess its the adrenaline and everything else that goes with it. I need to find a balance.

thanks.

stevo


----------

